# Hitting the surf 2mro!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone else going?


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

Trying to decide where to go.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Is this Dr. Joe McClellan?


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

Ha! No, sorry. Jim McClellan. And I barely finished college, much less med school.


----------



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

Hitting Topsail Hill Beach outside of Destin, we'll be there all day sunday. The fishing there is outstanding. We'll be paddling out the shark rig, as well as throwing for pomp and reds. the more, the merrier.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

jmcclellan said:


> Ha! No, sorry. Jim McClellan. And I barely finished college, much less med school.



that's funny right there!

:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MikeHarp said:


> Hitting Topsail Hill Beach outside of Destin, .


*Great surf fishing there*


----------



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *Great surf fishing there*


True. One of the best on the Panhandle in my opinion.


----------



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully going out to west pass in Gulf shores tonight. Also Joe this is Corey McClellan figured id say whats up not a very common name.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Notta!!!! First time I've been skunked in a long time! Still a nice day out!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Where did you go? I'm going to check out either topsail or ft Pickens tomorrow depending on what time I roll out of bed in the am.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fished pickens today! Very dead except for a few snapper and grouper along the jetties


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> Where did you go? I'm going to check out either topsail or ft Pickens tomorrow depending on what time I roll out of bed in the am.


I was EOP. I would try pickins today!


----------

